
Ask HN: Hosted landing page analyzer apps - terpua
Anyone know of any fully hosted landing page (A/B testing) self-serve app? We want to analyze search keywords and product copy without sucking up additional dev time.
======
geuis
Google Analytics. Its free and works really well. We ran several A/B campaigns
with it at my last company and increased our overall landing page(s)
performance by about 75-80% on average.

~~~
terpua
I didn't see an option for them to host the pages though or did I miss that
feature?

~~~
geuis
Their AB system works by you specifying certain elements by ID, for example,
and they change it on the fly using manipulation of the DOM.

------
pitra
Google Website optimizer is your answer

<https://www.google.com/analytics/siteopt/preview>

